# MINOR BBA BREAKOUT/BROWN DIATOMS ADVICE



## Aquaruimaddictuk (29 Mar 2022)

Good afternoon!
I finished cycling a new 55 gallon after 5 weeks & have had fantastic plant growth 4 weeks after planting but in the last week I've noticed some black patches on my anubias & java ferns along with brown diatoms on my grape vine central piece.
I'll add tank stats & setup below & would appreciate any advice.
I've spot treated the plants with some excel but would of course like to tackle the root of the problem long term.

It's my first tank after a very long hiatus so go easy on me!

55 gal fully cycled
Fluval stratum with a capping layer of jbl monado(3 inches at back slopping to 1 inch at front)
28 degrees
Jbl co2 (at 4 bps to give 30ppm) on solenoid(comes on 1 hour before lights on/off one hour before lights off)
1x fluval aquasky 25w
1x aquasky 30w (10 hours of light for both)
Fluval UV steriliser running 24/7
Fluval 307 cannister running purigen & lots of biorungs/basic sponges/floss
twin sponge filter running 24/7
eheim 350 surface skimmer 24/7
Airstone which comes on one hour After co2 goes off/goes off one hour before co2 comes on.

0 Ammo
0 nitrite
20 Nitrate (it's 20 from my tap)

Water changes at
1x 40%
2x20% weekly

Dosing schedule
Seachem root tabs under each heavy root feeder at 1 under each plant every 2 weeks
5ml easy carbo daily
EI dosing with 3x macro then 3x micro per week then a day off Sunday with 40% change


----------



## Zeus. (29 Mar 2022)

55 gallon, 4BPS, CO2 on 1hr before lights and low surface agitation, CO2 bubbles going straight to surface, Algae in a few weeks of starting tank relatively low plant biomass.
How long is your photo period ?
sounds like fluctuating CO2 in combination with insuficant flow/tank turnover and too much light.
need to reduce photo period to 6hrs max ( if longer ATM) improve flow in tank and do a pH profile. To get a stable pH from 4bps in 55 gallon and single CO2 injection is extremely unlikely


----------



## Hanuman (30 Mar 2022)

Aquaruimaddictuk said:


> 1x fluval aquasky 25w
> 1x aquasky 30w (10 hours of light for both)


As @Zeus.  said, you might want to reduce your light a notch. No need for so much light considering the plants you have.


Aquaruimaddictuk said:


> jbl co2 (at 4 bps to give 30ppm) on solenoid(comes on 1 hour before lights on/off one hour before lights off)


How do you know you have 30ppm? You would need to check your PH before CO2 injection and around 1 - 2 hours after CO2 started.


Aquaruimaddictuk said:


> twin sponge filter running 24/7


Not that it hurts anything but what is the purpose of having this?


Zeus. said:


> CO2 bubbles going straight to surface


I think that's the airstone, not the CO2. CO2 comes behind the wood on the right. We can see the in-tank diffuser.


Aquaruimaddictuk said:


> Seachem root tabs under each heavy root feeder at 1 under each plant every 2 weeks
> 5ml easy carbo daily


Go easy on the root tabs. You don't have a a lot of plants there and you are also dosing EI which to me is not really justified considering the low plant mass but specially the type of plants you have. You also already have 20ppm of NO3 from your tap water so you need to consider that too.


----------



## bazz (30 Mar 2022)

It might also be slightly beneficial to slowly reduce the temp by a couple of degrees, I can see no Discus and therefore no reason for 28° being optimal for this aquarium and would suggest somewhere between 24, and 26° being the maximum. You will also save a couple of quid on your electricity bill not to mention the climate .
Cheers!


----------



## Zeus. (30 Mar 2022)

Hanuman said:


> I think that's the airstone, not the CO2. CO2 comes behind the wood on the right. We can see the in-tank diffuser.


Think so myself- was on phone with last post


----------



## Aquaruimaddictuk (2 Apr 2022)

Many thanks for all the advice!
I have tweaked all necessary points & also made up new batch of ferts without the nitrate to reflect my tap levels.
Tank temperature was reduced to 25 degrees over 3 days & lighting reduced to 6 hours.
I'm already seeing a reduction of algae on glass.
I've added more hygrofila & sagitaria also to increase mass.
I'm certainly enjoying the journey of a planted tank!


----------

